# My Mini Flock . . . <3



## Kirby

Hey guys 

Here are my two stunning tiels for you to see! 

Diego -normal pied split to WF. He's about 9 months old now, but these pics vary from a few weeks old, up to his 9 month old mark. He loves me,but he getting hormonal and grumpy  These are various pics of him I have taken...









pretty boy









after a bath









by the window









sittin' pretty

Disney -shes a cinamon pearl split to pied and WF female. I just got her last friday (July 27th, 2007). She just turned 13 weeks old, and is handfed from a breeder  Shes such a doll, and we're very bonded already! 









we arrived home









she's soooo cute!


















she matches the bathroom wallpaper! haha









Poof! She just had another bath









on daddy's (my) shoulder... all dried off

I hope you guys liked them,

Kirby


----------



## BUUZBEE

so cute!!! that 2nd pics is to die for!!! what a lucky shot, its so clear


----------



## Kirby

haah thanks Buzz! 

I have a few others if you'd like to see? however they are not as clear... Here they are:




































the end result, a semi-wet birdie lol

Kirby


----------



## BUUZBEE

2nd pic is great!!! what a character!


----------



## birdieness

Aww i love the bath pic. I have a blurry pic of the tiels frist mist and hugs was going upside down and wings out. And a not so good video.


----------



## softie

Diego and Disney are _beautiful!_ I love the pictures of Diego taking a bath, how cute! And Disney matching the wallpaper lool! Such nice names too


----------



## Laura

great pic's I love the matching wallpaper picture that is to cute, they are both adorable


----------



## birdieness

Lol i never even noticed the matching wall paper


----------



## Aly

How pretty! Tiels are so gorgeous!


----------



## Bea

I love the last pic of Disney! Really cute. Diego bathing is adorable too.


----------



## Riebie

Oh they are so Beautiful!!!! LOL at the matching wallpaper!!


----------



## Kirby

lol wow thanks everyone! 

hehe yeah she actually does match the wallpaper.. it's kinda weird! lol

Well, I sent Diego's DNA test to a lab... and sure enough... He, is indeed a SHE!  So i now have 2 pretty ladies, rather than a male and a female like i was trying to get, and praying i got... I know Disney is for sure a girl (genetics) but thought Diego was a boy. If only i DNA'd her before... i would have gotten a male freind instead of Dizzy and then i would have a male/female pair like i have wanted for months!

*sigh*

oh... and Diego's new name is Maya  I really like the name, and could not call a female Diego, i just can't do it... and no, Diega is even worse so i will not be naming her that! lol

Kirby


----------

